
Why a SF startup doesn't make an offer until they've undergone a 'trial week' - perfectstorm
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/Why-a-300-person-San-Francisco-startup-doesn-t-10877576.php
======
perfectstorm
This looks good in theory and is practical if the interviewee is out of job.
If the interviewee is a full time employee how can they expect that person to
spend a week in your office ? Do you expect him/her to use their vacation days
? Sure, they can get double pay but I don't think it's very practical.

~~~
brudgers
One person's no assholes rule is another persons' disruptive hiring process.

